# Climber cuts tip



## ozzy42 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sad day in my home town.

I did not personally know him,but never heard anything negative about him .
Very proffessional outfit from what Iv'e been told.

9/15 POLICE BRIEFS: Tree trimmer killed in fall 
Email Story 
Printer Friendly 

Reprint | License
Text Size: 


BRADENTON — The owner of a Bradenton tree service died after falling from a tree he was trimming Monday morning, according to the Bradenton Police Department. 

Bradenton Police Detective Dennis Stahley said at around 10:30 a.m., Aaron W. Nobbe, 37, died after falling around 30 feet from a tree onto the ground.

Nobbe, owner of Aaron’s Tree Service, in Bradenton, accidentally cut out a large chunk of a tree he was working on, which was still attached to his safety rope. 

The chunk from the tree pulled Nobbe straight off the tree around 20 feet before he fell to the ground. He died before paramedics arrived, Stahley said. 

Stahley said the tree, at a home in the 700 block of 24th Street East, had been hit by lightning and Nobbe had been called to trim it.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 15, 2009)

rip


----------



## arborist (Sep 15, 2009)

God bless his family.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 15, 2009)

That's sad, man. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 15, 2009)

God be with the families.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lego1970 (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP

I hope his family stays strong during this difficult time.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 15, 2009)

I have seen a guy almost do that but we stopped him in time. A higher caliber climber. Disorientation brought on by fatigue.
rip


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 15, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Disorientation brought on by fatigue.
> rip





That has taken many a good man, in many a dangerous occupation.


----------



## vaironds (Sep 16, 2009)

Rip.


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 17, 2009)

I drove by the jobsite yesterday.The paper did not give much info on the accident. What I observed was 2 slash pines appeared to be 22 in DBH apr. 65 -70 ft tall. I'm basing the height on the tree that had not been cut yet.
The tree that they had been working on was topped and stripped of all limbs with all the brush piled up by the base along with some smaller log chunks,and on top of the pile looked like a pc of the spar about 18 in dia. x8 or 9 ft long with a 1 foot long stub on the narrower end .there is still about 30 ft of trunk left in the air.
From the looks of the 1 big chunk on the brush pile, I can only assume he had his safety line in the log with the stub.
Probably the first cut with a bigger saw.

I can't help but wonder if the changing of the saws was where he lost track 
of where his climbing line was?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 18, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I drove by the jobsite yesterday.The paper did not give much info on the accident. What I observed was 2 slash pines appeared to be 22 in DBH apr. 65 -70 ft tall. I'm basing the height on the tree that had not been cut yet.
> The tree that they had been working on was topped and stripped of all limbs with all the brush piled up by the base along with some smaller log chunks,and on top of the pile looked like a pc of the spar about 18 in dia. x8 or 9 ft long with a 1 foot long stub on the narrower end .there is still about 30 ft of trunk left in the air.
> From the looks of the 1 big chunk on the brush pile, I can only assume he had his safety line in the log with the stub.
> Probably the first cut with a bigger saw.
> ...



Pitiful God bless his family it is easy to do this business requires check ,check and check again. Sometimes are mind is stuck somewhere it should not be, or in my case insomnia makes me scatter minded but I slow down as needed.


Things like this are also why I say faster is not always better, production in this biz can kill you fast. So sorry to hear and hope everyone involved can recover.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 18, 2009)

Sad story, condolances to all involved.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 22, 2009)

That is almost exactly what happened to a man that worked for me once. 10 years ago, I still think about it pretty frequently.

I find that dealing with the misfortune of that incident is more difficult when I dwell on how easily it could have been prevented. I am sure that everyone who is close to this accident will be gnashing their teeth, thinking how they might have been able to prevent it if only they had...

Check your lines before every cut!


----------

